
The future of ebooks - dwwoelfel
http://keithschacht.com/the-future-of-ebooks/
======
da5e
This is a good little article. I liked this quote,"the first step to improving
something is to measure it, and it’s corollary, be careful what you measure
because that’s what you’ll end up optimizing for."

And it's interesting that Kahn uses data from his videos that show where
people stopped watching in order to analyze and improve them.

Imagine if the data from Netflix on where people stopped watching was applied
to movie production or writing. Since Netflix can remember where I was in a
watch-instantly movie then that data is theoretically available.

